# Coralife vs. AH Supply



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I can get new 2x36w and 2x55w retrofit kits for about $150 from someone selling their lights...

I've also seen 24" PC 65w Coralife fixtures going for ~$35-$40 on reef forums wil used bulbs (2-4 months old)...I'll have to switch out the bulb for my freshwater setup, which is another $20, so ~$65 setup.

My question is which would be better to buy? The Coralife lights are mounted in fixtures/enclosures and don't need and DIY work. However, the AH Supply retrofit kits are a tad bit more expensive, but the bulbs are new....

Opinions? I'm aiming for high light plants in 10 gallon and 20 gallon tanks.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Although I have now personal experience, I have heard from many that the AH supply reflectors are really really good. I think if you are handy and can get the AH supply ones in a decnt fixture then go for them.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yea, me too...I have yet to see a good comparison between Coralife (or whatever other brand) and AH Supply.

There's one on the AH Supply site, but comon, they're biased. =)


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

some of my local club members swear by them and will only go with them for all there PC setups.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

There is a thread that contains links to photos with and without AHSupply lights and reflectors. The difference is significant. I would also read the thread by Bert H. about starting a planted tank. It is very good. I think it basically comes down to patience. If you have the patience to put together a light fixture yourself, it can be fun and worthwhile. But if at the moment you do not have the patience to learn how to build and put together a light fixture (the directions or link to directions from AHSupply says that it is easy), then you probably want to purchase a light fixture all ready to go. 

I am finally at the point that I would like to learn how to build and put together my own light fixture from AHSupply. 

It is still cheaper on a 10 Gallon tank just to get 2 10 Watt or 20 Watt Daylight Compact Fluorescent Bulbs, but the more I read about the reflectors from AHSupply and how much more light goes DOWN into the tank and LOOK at the photos of the tanks, the more irresistable it becomes to me. 

If you aim for a High Light 10 Gallon or 20 Gallon tank, you definitely want to read Bert H.'s thread on starting a tank. He has some good information on High Light Tanks. 

Let us know your final decision. I would love to see a photo posted of your tanks during and after your set up. They would be great to see!


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

epicfish said:


> Yea, me too...I have yet to see a good comparison between Coralife (or whatever other brand) and AH Supply.
> 
> There's one on the AH Supply site, but comon, they're biased. =)


Haha yea the light AH Supply was using to compare itself with was like some JEBO that was being sold on ebay. It was a 4x55 watt light that people could buy for like $60!

I *heard* that Coralife reflectors aren't too good. I know for a fact that AH Supply reflectors, given their shape are very good. I own a 1x36 watt kit, and it is VERY bright. The reflectors are most excellent on the AH Supply kits, the reflectors actually DO divert a lot of the light into the tank.

1x36 watt on a 10 gallon can grow probably any type of plant.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

well im using USA satellite and Coralife on my tanks, bought are good when it comes to planted tank, i dont know AH kit but they said its much more superior


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

FobbyBobby23, can you post a photo of your tank with the AHSupply setup? 

and if you also have another photo so we can compare with, that would be greatly appreciated. 

I have looked at the DIY hoods and to me they look like they do not cover the entire top of the tank. Is that true? With my current set up my light fixture goes the entire length of my 10 Gallon from left to right, but for front to back it basically covers 1/3 to 1/2 of the tank. 

With reflectors as nice as AHSupply, I think I would want to have a top that covered more of the tank so the light was more evenly distributed from front to back. 

What do you think of that? Have you seen anything (DIY) similar to that? 

I appreciate your help with this.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

The bulbs on the 1x36watt are 16" long, the same as the bulbs on a stock fluorescent hood.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I've got both Coralife and AH Supply lights, as well as some others.

Pictures of a hood I did with 2x13W for a 10g can be found here. If I had it to do over again, I'd have changed a couple things. First, I would have done 1x36W. Second, rather than building the hood so it could have protective glass the way I did, I might have included legs to lift it off the tank.

For 10g and 20g tanks, I'd recommend 1x36W for the 10g and 1x55W or 1x65W for the 20g (I've got a 20 long that has a coralife 1x65W over it and it does great as an indoor greenhouse ).

The bottom line is based on your wallet and skill with tools.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey, that enclosure is pretty freaking nifty!

If I get the retrofit kit, I'm just gonna toss it inside my AGA hood for the 10 gallon tank.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

So Mike you would have created a HIGH LIGHT fixture instead of a MODERATE LIGHT fixture? Can you share why? I am just thinking of what Bert H. spoke about in his thread. For the beginner.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Jimbo205 said:


> So Mike you would have created a HIGH LIGHT fixture instead of a MODERATE LIGHT fixture? Can you share why? I am just thinking of what Bert H. spoke about in his thread. For the beginner.


Mike isn't a beginner. He's been around for a while (at least a few years?) from what I gather from his various threads. He's been very helpful to me in the whole starting a planted tank route...


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Jimbo,
Actually it's just my experience with my 10g, that I'd want a little bit more light over it. If it's too much light, it's easy enough to reduce the light period or go a little further and add DIY or pressurized CO2 as needed.

I'd say there's enough advice available on APC that even a beginner, if he/she can follow directions, can avoid major problems. $.02


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> Mike isn't a beginner. He's been around for a while (at least a few years?) from what I gather from his various threads. He's been very helpful to me in the whole starting a planted tank route...


 Yes, thank you. I knew that. Mike is one of many friendly, helpful, experienced hobbyists that is more than willing to help anyone that would like to learn more about planted aquariums.



> Jimbo,
> Actually it's just my experience with my 10g, that I'd want a little bit more light over it. If it's too much light, it's easy enough to reduce the light period or go a little further and add DIY or pressurized CO2 as needed.
> 
> I'd say there's enough advice available on APC that even a beginner, if he/she can follow directions, can avoid major problems. $.02


 Point taken. I was still thinking along the lines of Bert H.'s thread.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I fully agree with his thread as a starter. In this case, there's another option, IMO. $.02


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

Jimbo205 said:


> FobbyBobby23, can you post a photo of your tank with the AHSupply setup?
> 
> and if you also have another photo so we can compare with, that would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


I don't have any of my aquarium photos available becuase I just started college in Atlanta, while my 10 gallon and my home is in Irvine, California and I bought a new laptop so none of my pictures are with me!

Basically what I did was gut a old flourescent fixture that was used for the 10 gallon (it seems to be the same dimensions as the fixture you describe Jimbo) and retrofitted the AH Supply kit into it. The light spread is focused and narrow though, a little too narrow...which is why like turbomkt pointed out it would be nice to be able to raise the fixture, even with my 1x36 watt fixture.

I found retrofitting the fixture to be really easy, like turbomkt said. The fixtures come with instruction on how to connect everything, etc. You just need to know how to use a screw driver, use an electric drill, wire cutters (or even just scissors) and a ruler.

I guess the logic behind the AH supply fixtures is the shape of the reflectors focuses more of the light into the tank, as opposed to the Coralife which does not have the same type of reflectors as the AH supply.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

In theory, the Coralife T5 fixture could be better since it's possible to make a better reflector with a linear tube instead of a bent back-against-itself PC bulb. (I always end up saying something like this, but the geometery makes this very true.) APC has a very nice reflector for PC bulbs, but there's a limit as to how good this can get.

The Coralife T5 will be more energy efficient than an APC PC fixture. In that way it will be better.

T5 tubes (not the T5 HO) are a bit dimmer than PC tubes. So, you will need an extra tube to make up the difference if you want a bright tank.

I'll have to take a close look at one when I see one on top of a tank to make a guess at how good the Coralife reflector is.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

T5 simply refers to: T= tube; 5= 1/2 inch diameter tube. This is true for linear and compact fluorescents.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Newt said:


> T5 simply refers to: T= tube; 5= 1/2 inch diameter tube. This is true for linear and compact fluorescents.


Actually, I believe the number after the T represents the fraction of an inch. In particular, it is in 1/8 inch increments so a T5 would be 5/8 inch in diameter. A T8 would be 8/8 or 1 inch in diameter, etc.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yup.

PS: How was your vacation, Mike? =)


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Good. More will follow later. Almost two gigs of pictures to wade through.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

turbomkt said:


> Actually, I believe the number after the T represents the fraction of an inch. In particular, it is in 1/8 inch increments so a T5 would be 5/8 inch in diameter. A T8 would be 8/8 or 1 inch in diameter, etc.


I'll concede the 1/8" to you.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

turbomkt said:


> Good. More will follow later. Almost two gigs of pictures to wade through.


You bastard!
/envy


----------

